# "Can-able" :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hello slingshot enthusiast,

Here is a design I have been playing around with. I like to start by making a prototype of the design in HDPE. I did this and made changes after test shooting the design. Here they are from the first prototype pictured on the left side of the screen to the final design on the right in black and white HDPE they look very different to me but if you look closely you can see I started with a pinky hole and symmetrical fork and made slight changes each time. The changes were based on how the frame felt and shot. I like a frame that has easy hand acusition and a couple of my changes were based on that. Silly as it seems one of the changes was becasue I shoot with a lanyard and it was touching the end of my pinky and really bothered me.  I hope you enjoy seeing how the design elvolved 









Once I was happy with the design I proceeded to make a couple of them in G-10 composite. The first one in black and blue with white and orange center is 1" thick and it is my favorite so far  I made a matching lanyard and she has a woven Dacron pouch made by Sanch which I have yet to test out. I am looking forward to that. I put on some .030 latex tapered 1" to 3/4" my favorite cut and I will shoot 1/2" steel or 5/8" if I feel like working at it.  I put my makers mark on the shooters side of the sling but those who want to know will see a round divot on the other side and it is a landing spot for secound finger.  It is an added benefit that it looks cool like a bulleyes thing 





























The second one is Camo G-10 and she is 3/4" thick. She came out really nice and fills the need for a camo shooter very nicely 





































All said and done I like my new frames very much. I have put lots of ammo down range with the HDPE prototype and I am looking foreward to enjoying the awesome gripy feel of solid G-10 with these two new ones.

I hope you enjoy the pictures they will enlarge if you click on them 

Kind Regards

Randy

Safety glasses are COOL


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks like a great design Randy .


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome!! What are you calling that bad boy?


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info.. do you sell the earlier prototypes?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Randy those are so cool and the "evolution" pics great !!! 
thanks for showing 
and that pinky hook just great and g10 looks sooo cool have we a chance for a proving video ? 
Cheers and what a good start for this year


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great SS prototypes!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

WOWWWWW!!!!!!! Fantastic!!!!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

They look exceptional TTF's Can-Opener but I wouldn't expect you to produce anything that wasn't. The prototypes are fantastic in themselves but with the G10 your just showing off 

Does the curled bit wrap round the hand? The front is self explanatory pinch grip TTF perfection with slots to boot, AWESOME!

Don't think I could choose a favourite from the G10's.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Randy for starting the year with this wonderful workflow presentation!

You made this long experimenting and lot of work looking easy and logical as step by step. I bet you really enjoyed the whole process and was excited even about the smallest changes and updates. Low friction HDPE is a great choice to ironing out fatigue or slip critical points in the grip. I can imagine the moment when you you first grabbed the rounded G10 frame and said - this is what I wanted, it's like glued glove   

You raised the bar again, R10 additional development was suspicious  I was watching how the back of the grip slowly changes and curves started morphing, but this outcome found me unprepared.

Made my day, thank you!

Mark


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

wow,,,,

Looks a really Bada$$,,,,,

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Golly Wow, Randy!!!! :drool:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I envy your amazing talent!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Dude...

Has anyone ever asked you to decorate the ceiling in a really old church?

Seriously, thanks for the peek at the process.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

sweet shooter's..I really like the looks of the second shooter..

OM


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

Love the hook at the end. I could see that coming in handy. Hook the hook through a belt loop to free up both hands for something and still keep the sling at the ready. That is one killer looking shooter. I could see that with an aluminum core and a bit over 1/2" thick for easier hooking through belt loops or the webbing on my backpacks. Although, I think G10 in just over 1/2" should be strong enough for target shooting 3/8" steel or .36 caliber lead.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

they are great!!! They look magic creatures from a Fantasy world.....

if the objects could talk..........I would listen these slingshot.

Bravo

take care

Volp


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

Those are gorgeous! Could you post a pic or two of your hand holding them? I'm curious about the finger wells, and how you grip it when there's tension on the band. (I just made my own slingshot, and I'm pondering how to perfect the grip. I've never held a really professional slingshot.)


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'd be much obliged if someone would elaborate on this attachment method, or direct me to additional information. So clean...

Just a roll, stretch, and tuck is it?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I was thinkinkit was like a matchstick method but now I'm wonder if you could just roll n tuck


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Can-Opener has be using the "top slot" for a while now. he has a demo video around here somewhere.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

does this shooter look like a dragon to any one else?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

CornDawg said:


> I'd be much obliged if someone would elaborate on this attachment method, or direct me to additional information. So clean...
> 
> Just a roll, stretch, and tuck is it?





StretchandEat said:


> I was thinkinkit was like a matchstick method but now I'm wonder if you could just roll n tuck





you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Can-Opener has be using the "top slot" for a while now. he has a demo video around here somewhere.


Here you go


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

treefork said:


> That looks like a great design Randy .


Thanks Marty you would lie it for sure 



you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Awesome!! What are you calling that bad boy?


"Can-able" a tweaking of the word Cannibal since I will shoot mostly cans 



Happy Camper said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 



StretchandEat said:


> Thanks for the info.. do you sell the earlier prototypes?


No I do not sell slingshot. I just make them for the fun and challenge of it


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

leon13 said:


> Randy those are so cool and the "evolution" pics great !!!
> thanks for showing
> and that pinky hook just great and g10 looks sooo cool have we a chance for a proving video ?
> Cheers and what a good start for this year


Thanks Fabian G-10 is so nice. It is difficult to work with but the results are amazing. Sure I will make you a proof video  Then you can see how it fit the hand better 



grappo73 said:


> Great SS prototypes!!!


Thanks 



slingshotnew said:


> WOWWWWW!!!!!!! Fantastic!!!!


Glad you like them 



monkeyboab said:


> They look exceptional TTF's Can-Opener but I wouldn't expect you to produce anything that wasn't. The prototypes are fantastic in themselves but with the G10 your just showing off
> 
> Does the curled bit wrap round the hand? The front is self explanatory pinch grip TTF perfection with slots to boot, AWESOME!
> 
> Don't think I could choose a favourite from the G10's.


This is easier explained with a photo I will add a grip photo to this thread Thanks for the compliments


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well blow me down and call me shorty! Brilliant!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Tremoside said:


> Thank you Randy for starting the year with this wonderful workflow presentation!
> 
> You made this long experimenting and lot of work looking easy and logical as step by step. I bet you really enjoyed the whole process and was excited even about the smallest changes and updates. Low friction HDPE is a great choice to ironing out fatigue or slip critical points in the grip. I can imagine the moment when you you first grabbed the rounded G10 frame and said - this is what I wanted, it's like glued glove
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, Thanks for the compliments  It is nice to have my work appreciated by everyone, but it is especially nice when the appreciation comes from a talented designer like you  It is my favorite way to spend a Sunday is to work on a design. Also the great part of HDPE is a prototype can be made in 30 minutes. Then tested and on it goes. When I am in the flow of it I let it take me where it will. So the final slingshot is nothing like the first prototype to me but the only change is in the handle. You are correct in the R-10 correlation  but the throat of this sling was inspired by a GKZ sling then the grip area of the (R)evolution which I have come to like over the R-10 as it is about a 1/4" narrower. Then switch to a pinky dip which led me to a dip with a hole which led to the final with the unnecessary bottom part of the hole removed. Also had to keep my precious lanyard hole in play.  I simply love to play with the designs. If I had your computer skills I would fear never leaving the virtual world. So I understand the meaning when you hand work a frame 

Regards Randy


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Alvin261084 said:


> wow,,,,
> 
> Looks a really Bada$$,,,,,
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thanks



devils son in law said:


> Golly Wow, Randy!!!! :drool:


Glad you like them



Tag said:


> I envy your amazing talent!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


Thanks for looking 



CornDawg said:


> Dude...
> 
> Has anyone ever asked you to decorate the ceiling in a really old church?
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the peek at the process.


You are welcome, thanks



oldmiser said:


> sweet shooter's..I really like the looks of the second shooter..
> 
> OM


Thanks OM



Revs said:


> Love the hook at the end. I could see that coming in handy. Hook the hook through a belt loop to free up both hands for something and still keep the sling at the ready. That is one killer looking shooter. I could see that with an aluminum core and a bit over 1/2" thick for easier hooking through belt loops or the webbing on my backpacks. Although, I think G10 in just over 1/2" should be strong enough for target shooting 3/8" steel or .36 caliber lead.


It is easy to make it thinner but for me it is not comfortable. I much prefer a 1" thick frame all a matter of personal choice



Volp said:


> they are great!!! They look magic creatures from a Fantasy world.....
> 
> if the objects could talk..........I would listen these slingshot.
> 
> ...


I like a fantasy world. Thanks Volp



piojo said:


> Those are gorgeous! Could you post a pic or two of your hand holding them? I'm curious about the finger wells, and how you grip it when there's tension on the band. (I just made my own slingshot, and I'm pondering how to perfect the grip. I've never held a really professional slingshot.)


I will Thanks


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Randy for starting the year with this wonderful workflow presentation!
> ...


Thanks for the details Randy! When someone says design is something mystical I always keep a smile. It's all about loving the work you do and make it over and over again. I think we are truly blessed with slingshots. We can always improve skills, designs, styles and test ideas almost instantly. I hope I will be able to hold a frame of yours in my hands some day....


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all of the kind comments. I really appreciate it.

Here are the grip pictures. I took one in the right hand so you could see the grip will all digits intact 























Have a great day!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

wow, very nice result! you are very skilled at coming up with designs my friend.

the landing spots are super cool

they remind me of the Independence day alien suit, especially the camo one.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome , as always! I am not the biggest ttf guy, but this design is really appealing. Well done , as always man. Kudos!

Be well, 
SF


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Epic ! Can man .


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding job as always! :wub:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Gorgeous design!! and I love that Side slot for flat bands!!!

Amazing work!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very very nice. I love the orange/blue one...


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Unbelievable! I love all of them, but especially the camouflage one. I was curious how you made the rings in the camo one; did you somehow mount it on a lathe? Regardless, they look great.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Randy.....I appreciate you sharing your design process, I am impressed with your meticulous attention to detail. The final expression is stunning in its shape and execution.

Every detail has been carefully considered and coordinated to complete the whole.

Not only is this SS a supurb example of a master craftsman but also a work of art in the classic sense.

I salute you Sir.

Best Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow!!! Thank you for showing your artwork, definitely something to be proud of!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Most excellent! You are the master!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, you did it. Another slingshot I can't stop staring at. Too cool.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> wow, very nice result! you are very skilled at coming up with designs my friend.
> 
> the landing spots are super cool
> 
> they remind me of the Independence day alien suit, especially the camo one.


Thanks my friend. You can see I still make the lanyards as I learned from you 



SmilingFury said:


> Awesome , as always! I am not the biggest ttf guy, but this design is really appealing. Well done , as always man. Kudos!
> 
> Be well,
> SF


Thanks SF  someday you may come to the dark side 



lunasling said:


> Epic ! Can man .


Thanks



rockslinger said:


> Outstanding job as always! :wub:


Thanks RS



BAT said:


> Gorgeous design!! and I love that Side slot for flat bands!!!
> 
> Amazing work!! thanks for sharing!!


Glad you enjoy it



noemarc said:


> Very very nice. I love the orange/blue one...


My favorite also Thanks



d3moncow said:


> Unbelievable! I love all of them, but especially the camouflage one. I was curious how you made the rings in the camo one; did you somehow mount it on a lathe? Regardless, they look great.


You have a good eye for a turned detail. Yes it was mounted on a face plate and the divot was turned also the faddings rings near the fork tips at the same time. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Piney Creek said:


> Randy.....I appreciate you sharing your design process, I am impressed with your meticulous attention to detail. The final expression is stunning in its shape and execution.
> 
> Every detail has been carefully considered and coordinated to complete the whole.
> 
> ...


Your thoughtful reply is very kind.  Thank you very much 



Vly62 said:


> Wow!!! Thank you for showing your artwork, definitely something to be proud of!


Thank you very much 



toolmantf99 said:


> Most excellent! You are the master!!


Thanks for the compliment Tim. I keep seeing your beautiful G-10 forks and it make me order more G-10. Then by the time it gets here I forgot what I intended to make it into LOL!  Upper Middle age is creepy


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

TSM said:


> Well, you did it. Another slingshot I can't stop staring at. Too cool.


Get out their and make more beautiful slingshots. Your style is awesome!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful work Randy!! Very creative designs you come up with! Fun to watch.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

nice on both websites.esp the protos.the finish is profesional.xlent work


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Whaaat? Your shooters looks amazing, I'm drooling 

This blue catch my eye 

Amazing work of master! :bowdown:

Cheers C-O


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

A job well studied and patient Master 
Excellent

:bowdown:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice evolution...interesting always to see your works. It appears that this micarta/G10 model is the maximum support with the minimum bulk...really a neat design...looks wise as well it's eye candy city.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

d3moncow said:


> Unbelievable! I love all of them, but especially the camouflage one. I was curious how you made the rings in the camo one; did you somehow mount it on a lathe? Regardless, they look great.


You have a good eye for a turned detail. Yes it was mounted on a face plate and the divot was turned also the faddings rings near the fork tips at the same time. Thanks for the compliments[/quote]

Alright, thanks. I missed the fork tips, that's a great idea. Looks like it all worked pretty well.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Randy, you keep making the most awesome designs. The HDPE is beautiful, and the G-10 is making me drool.

If you ever open up a shop you will have a long waiting list and I will happily be on it many times .

Whatever you do, don't stop making these awesome frames!!

Todd


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

dang!!! great job randy!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I love those !!!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Randy :wave:

That is a very good looking Slingshot.

I love the fact that you put a lot of time in those design studys and one can clearly see that this wasn´t a "first try" but well thought of.

It looks elegant, aggressive and unique at the same time.

I love to finally see your makers mark on one of your babys! Is it branded? Did you make that tool yourself?

Amazing piece my Friend! Way to go  and have a nice Day!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Hey Randy :wave:
> 
> That is a very good looking Slingshot.
> 
> ...


Hi Jens,

Thanks for the compliments. Very meaningful to me  I made the makers mark with an old style panto-graph engraving tool. It is cut in with a fine point milling tool. I have used this makers mark since I was young and I used to put it on some furniture I built. I took the letters that come with the engraver and used them to create a template in plastic. Then I put that in the lathe and turned the circle around them. Now I have a master template. Thanks for the kind words and the interest in my work.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is the shooting video I promised you Fabian


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Great video


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Very cool design and the looks finish it off perfectly! Another top shelf slingshot


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Unreal.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the video! Nice job on creating very cool, ergonomic shooters!


----------

